# Boxer puppy needs a name..



## BlindSnake (Mar 9, 2009)

We are importing a red Boxer puppy from NSW..

He will be arriving soon, and we have STILL not come up with a great (and unusual) name. We have been thinking about it for months and cant agree on one.

Its a slow night on here, so thought we'd throw it out there..



NAME ME!!


----------



## channi (Mar 9, 2009)

He looks a very serious little chap, I like Stanley.


----------



## Nagraj (Mar 9, 2009)

Bob!


----------



## BlindSnake (Mar 9, 2009)

Stanley - Thats adorable! lol

Bob - Now that just won't do.. its my dads name!


----------



## MZ33YO (Mar 9, 2009)

Call him Rambo.

Good name for a boxer!


----------



## jan (Mar 9, 2009)

Redmond


----------



## jan (Mar 9, 2009)

Mr.Happy?


----------



## BlindSnake (Mar 9, 2009)

Rambo - Hmm, never really liked the sly..



Mr Happy?? PMSL


----------



## edgewing (Mar 9, 2009)

channi said:


> He looks a very serious little chap, I like Stanley.



I like Stanley but would shorten to Stan as it is a good yelling out type of name and channi is right, he is a serious looking little chap.


----------



## damoztishfank (Mar 9, 2009)

What about BART


----------



## ravan (Mar 9, 2009)

awww he's adorable!
umm chomper?


----------



## jan (Mar 9, 2009)

Jeff?


----------



## ravan (Mar 9, 2009)

or you could be original and just call him boxer. 
lol


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 9, 2009)

DR. Proton!!!!!

my brothers cat is named Dr. Proton. I'm not a cat person, but the name helps....


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG he is just sooo cute  Boxers are so adorable ...how about Rusty.


----------



## gozz (Mar 9, 2009)

looks like a Bruce to me


----------



## taylor111 (Mar 9, 2009)

i like sam and coby


----------



## jan (Mar 9, 2009)

Theodorable..theo for short?

l have a 7 year old boxer named Eira..


----------



## kupper (Mar 9, 2009)

Bosley


----------



## Barno111 (Mar 9, 2009)

Ali


----------



## jan (Mar 9, 2009)

This is Eira

Sometimes we call her Eira-tate...


----------



## MrHappy (Mar 9, 2009)

What's with the "Mr Happy"?
I had a boxer called Sarge but a good name also is Dudley.


----------



## jan (Mar 9, 2009)

Babyface


----------



## Miss B (Mar 9, 2009)

If he's red... how about Pyro?


----------



## Ramsayi (Mar 9, 2009)

What about "Lay Down" or "Get Under The house"?


----------



## Trouble (Mar 9, 2009)

My friend and I like 'Boof' .... he's gorgeous btw, but I bet he's silly too lol


----------



## inthegrass (Mar 9, 2009)

he looks like a boston to me.
or what about syndrome.
cheers


----------



## LauraM (Mar 9, 2009)

Laura - classic dog name 
Bailey
Shandi - my dogs name 
rum - 
vodka 
cruiser


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 9, 2009)

SIRIUS............ the God of dogs!!!!!!!


----------



## jan (Mar 9, 2009)

Mr.Happy is a great name Mr.Happy


----------



## coree2009 (Mar 9, 2009)

bruce or rick


----------



## caradeller (Mar 9, 2009)

paiton..or aspen


----------



## LauraM (Mar 9, 2009)

how bout jelly fish


----------



## Drazzy (Mar 10, 2009)

he got a sad face... 

how about...

sadsack ?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 10, 2009)

Paiten!!!!! aspen!!!! That sounds gay! {not that theres anything wrong with that} How about "Sharmen" as in Jimmy Sharmens boxers, they travelled around Oz & set up boxing matches with the local lads in rural towns, he is a boxer & an Aussie?!?!?!


----------



## Ishah (Mar 10, 2009)

What about, Tyson? As in Mike Tyson, hes a boxer too lol! We actually named our rotty years ago Tyson, kinda because of that, suited him perfectly! Easy to say/yell too!  If I were to get a boxer, thats what I would call it anyways! But Im planning on my next dog being a purebred, short nosed, female Rottweiler, and Im calling her Harlow , but thats a fair way off yet, Ive got it all sorted atleast! lol Know exactly what I want!

And I really like unusual and unique names instead of the usual boring Barry, Bruce, Larry, Joe etc etc names that are all too common (No offence to anyone who has those names, I just like something different and out of the ordinary and not the normal, not that you are ordinary or anything LOL! I should really put the shovel down now!:lol *puts shovel away!*


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 10, 2009)

go for the true blue aussie boxer name and call him KOSTA...........


----------



## aoife (Mar 10, 2009)

So far i like:
Chopper
Pyro
Cyrus

What about King or Red?


----------



## zeke22 (Mar 10, 2009)

we had 3 boxers - Body (which was the name of a boxer in a movie), Tyson, and Louie lol but a mate of mine had a red boxer named Cruiser. i liked that name!


----------



## JasonL (Mar 10, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> go for the true blue aussie boxer name and call him KOSTA...........



well an Russian import Aussie anyway  If you want a true Aussie boxers name you'll have to call him Mundine, but you couldn't do that..


----------



## JasonL (Mar 10, 2009)

If you want a real Australian Boxer's name, "Darcy".


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 10, 2009)

aoife said:


> So far i like:
> Chopper
> Pyro
> Cyrus
> ...


 
Red is my blueys name.

I think you should call him "OI"


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 10, 2009)

Jarrah, as in the red timber


----------



## tenacres1100 (Mar 10, 2009)

Shadow.......as in shadow boxer


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 10, 2009)

Kosta is a true blue dedicated proud Australian ..alot more dedicated and aussie spirited then "Mundaaaaaaaaaane" anyway as Blind snake loves her reptiles,so does Kosta he is an avid reptile lover and keeper so you cant get more dedicated then that now


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 10, 2009)

kevin or Ian?......jks

.......no really..i like Raider for a boxer.


----------



## BlindSnake (Mar 10, 2009)

OMG - Im overwhealmed by all the great suggestions!!

When we were first throwing around ideas, Kosta came up, but my partner dosnt like it..

I like Pyro.. but I think my fav so far is Boston.
We have a young female squirrel glider called Brooklyn, and another called Georgia, so it kinda fits in with this years name theme lol

Our 9yo Boxer is called Minitaur, and the one before that was Manitou.. so that gives a bit of an idea as to the type of names we like..

Keep them coming, we need all the help we can get..only a week to go!!



Ps. Mr Happy is a great name, lol..but maybe not a big tuff male boxer name..lol


----------



## BlindSnake (Mar 10, 2009)

Raider is cool..


His kennel name and first part of his show name is 'Guntop' - if that helps.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 10, 2009)

then you should keep with that and call him "Gunner" 

Cant wait to meet the little fella!


----------



## amazonian (Mar 10, 2009)

Mundine.
Because he is a boxer + it will give you pleasure in yelling "F. U Mundine when you kick it down the back stairs"


----------



## aoife (Mar 10, 2009)

Bullet?


----------



## becca (Mar 10, 2009)

Call him Bullet


----------



## becca (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats so funny i diddnt even see that aoife said bullet to.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Mar 10, 2009)

He looks like a GUS


----------



## Earthling (Mar 10, 2009)

Barny
George
Fred
Bigkahunaone
fella
George
Fred
.......


----------



## caradeller (Mar 10, 2009)

*Mauser...like the gun brand *


----------



## aoife (Mar 10, 2009)

I think once you have 6 names you like, post a poll and well help you decide. I really like Bullet (not coz i suggested it), i think it suit a boxer very well. 

p.s. you're puppy is a cutie!!


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Mar 10, 2009)

i like Zion, Jobi, zican and odin..

good luck he is cute.


----------



## Jungletrans (Mar 10, 2009)

Call him " NO " he will think that is his name for the first few months anyway .


----------



## FAY (Mar 10, 2009)

How about....
SugarRay or Leonard
Lionel (Rose)
Cassius (Clay)
Gatellari (Rocky)
Famechon (Johnny)
Harada (Fighting)
Balboa
Evander or Hollyfield
If I had a boy dog his name would be 'Harry'....


----------



## Colin (Mar 10, 2009)

Jab


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 10, 2009)

5 pages and you havent chosen a name yet, lol....


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 10, 2009)

Im with matt, i really like Gunner


----------



## Adzo (Mar 10, 2009)

Punchy from Pulp Fiction or
Santaros from Southland Tales


----------



## JasonL (Mar 10, 2009)

"Pando" from Two Hands


----------



## Ozzie Python (Mar 10, 2009)

with a face like that i would be calling it "CHOPS". Cute puppy.


----------



## jessb (Mar 10, 2009)

Someone at my local dog park has a boxer called Cass - (= short for Cassius = Cassius Clay= Mohammed Ali = Boxer... geddit??!!)


----------



## sharyn650 (Mar 10, 2009)

*puppy needs a name*

I think the name "oi" is a good name for any dog
"oi" get out of the garden
'oi" get out of the rubbish
"oi" what you into now
or
"challenge" as that is what he'll be


----------



## sharyn650 (Mar 10, 2009)

*puppy needs a name*

I think the name "oi" is a good name for any dog
"oi" get out of the garden
'oi" get out of the rubbish
"oi" what you into now
or
"challenge" as that is what he'll be


----------



## mark83 (Mar 10, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> Raider is cool..
> 
> 
> His kennel name and first part of his show name is 'Guntop' - if that helps.


 

Maverick or Goose.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 10, 2009)

*Shaddow (boxer........)*


----------



## andyscott (Mar 10, 2009)

Droller.
Droll machine.
Drolly.
Dribbles.
Frothey.

After all thats what Boxes do best


----------



## dailyskin (Mar 10, 2009)

Hurricane... Cain for short... "This is the story of the Hurricane..." great song!


----------



## MrHappy (Mar 10, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> Ps. Mr Happy is a great name, lol..but maybe not a big tuff male boxer name..lol


 
Mr. Happy can be tough!!!
That's why I liked Sarge - my big male boxer looked like a Sarge. 

What about Rocky Balboa's dog - wasn't it called Bunkus or something like that.

There's also Buster, Steel, Hammer, Sledge,


----------



## shane14 (Mar 10, 2009)

LauraM said:


> Shandi - my dogs name



Haha my dogs name is Thandi lol!

How about Shane! 
Brutus 
Dr Bigglesworth?


----------



## Hoon84 (Mar 10, 2009)

Kujo


----------



## leighroyaus (Mar 10, 2009)

call him ranga!


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 10, 2009)

What about.............Merlin.................thats what i called my red/white boxer anyway.....he can conjure smells that make people dissapear so the name fits !


----------



## BlindSnake (Mar 11, 2009)

Moreliaman - What is it with boxers and stinky farts?? I rekon the gas ferments in those big chests, and comes out twice as bad..lol


MoreliaMatt and Mrs I - Shawns mum suggested Gunner too!!

Gartnfay - I mentioned Cassius to my partner, but he didnt like it! He is so fussy..whenever I come up with a name, he says is crap, but dosnt come up with any names himself!! lol


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 11, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> What is it with boxers and stinky farts?? I rekon the gas ferments in those big chests, and comes out twice as bad..lol


You may be onto something there !! I wonder if its true for humans aswell....do larger bellied people's fart's smell worse.....wonder if i could get a lottery grant for that research ???


----------



## Brigsy (Mar 11, 2009)

Ali is the only name for a boxer!!!!!


----------



## gozz (Mar 11, 2009)

go-nads


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 12, 2009)

Im still liking Gunner!

As for stinky boxer farts, jennas dont stink at all, they are just very loud! haha its funny!


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 12, 2009)

MoreliaMatt said:


> Im still liking Gunner!
> 
> As for stinky boxer farts, jennas dont stink at all, they are just very loud! haha its funny!


 

Thats cause Jenna is not quite your 'normal' dog is she ??


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Mar 12, 2009)

Wilson, Louie, Pyjamas, Socks, Cookies


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 12, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Thats cause Jenna is not quite your 'normal' dog is she ??



well thats true.... shes maybe 10% dog lol


----------



## BlindSnake (Mar 16, 2009)

Moreliamatt - Im sure Jenna would say she dosnt fart at all...LADIES dont fart!!! lol


Minitaur does loud farts to..but his STINK!!

Have you ever caught Jenna doing the running fart??
ie. when they trot along and a little (or not so little) squeak comes out every step?? Always hilarious!! lol


----------



## Azzajay77 (Mar 16, 2009)

My mate has two boxers.

Called him male Kava (as in the drink)

and his female Pumpkin


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 16, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> Have you ever caught Jenna doing the running fart??
> ie. when they trot along and a little (or not so little) squeak comes out every step?? Always hilarious!! lol



hahaha no!! thats great!!!!

cant be long now til the little one arrives!


----------



## Oldbeard (Mar 16, 2009)

Major


----------



## sarah_m (Mar 20, 2009)

So does he have a name yet?


----------



## bulionz (Mar 20, 2009)

blue


----------



## Renagade (Mar 20, 2009)

um.. tthat wicked... jules, cos he will.


----------



## BlindSnake (Mar 20, 2009)

Moreliamatt - We picked him up from the airport yesterday (wed) and he is all ears and paws!! lol He is just beautieful, and well worth every cent.......plus freight!! LOL

Wish you guys and Jen could met him now, while he is still so tiny, but we cant risk it until he has had his 12wk shots. Will take lots of vids tho!!

Sarah - He STILL dosnt have a name yet!!! We just cant agree on one yet, so we are hoping that his personality will help us decide!

There have been so many georgeous suggestions, but we are SO indecisive!!

Of the names suggested, we think Boston, Gunner and Canin (our spin on cannon) which is inspired bby the Guntop kennel name, and because he eats Royal Canin..lol

I really like Manitou, which can be pronounced Manito or Manitu, but shawn dosnt rekon it siuts him.. He is so picky, but dosnt come up with any good ideas himself, just says he dosnt like anything!!! and if he does suggeest a name, its a silly one!! arrgh!!!

We are running out of time..he cant be called pup pup forever!! lol


----------



## Ishah (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmmm... If you are for the M names, what about Malakai? Its a unisex name as far as I know... I dunno, I just think its kinda in the similarity of the other M names you had for other animals or whatever...(sorry cant remember lol its late at night)...


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Mar 20, 2009)

pics pics pics!


----------



## aoife (Mar 20, 2009)

yeah, we want pics!!! haha

I like Canin the best.


----------

